# Hauppauge WinTV PCI



## fluessig (8. März 2003)

Hab ein Problem mit meiner TV-Karte.
Wenn, ich das Fernsehbild im Fullscreen anzeigen möchte, dann kommen störende Streifen in der Mitte. Besser wurde es, als ich die Farbtiefe auf 16 bit reduziert habe, aber man kanns immer noch nicht ansehen, das Bild hat zu viele Fragmente.
System:
Win 2000
P3 700
GeForce 4 Ti 4200
512 MB Ram
1024*768

Kennt jemand das Problem oder liegt das an meiner Konfiguration (irgendwas zu langsam?)?


----------



## Carndret (29. März 2003)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe dann an Hauppauge geschrieben und die haben mir dann eine detaillierte Beschreibung zurückgeschickt was ich ändern soll. Das Wichtigste war, im BIOS die "PCI Latency Time" höher zu stellen (ich glaub bei mir ist's auf 100 kann aber auch schon bei weniger gehen) Das andere (was ich nicht mehr weiß  ) war optional falls nichts geht.
Du müsstest dann sogar wieder auf 32Bit schalten dürfen.

Ansonsten, wenn gar nichts geht schreib einfach eine E-Mail an Hauppauge, die schicken dir eine sehr kompetente Antwort.


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2003)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Vielleicht weißt du auch noch, warum ich die Karte unter XP nicht mit den WDM Treibern zum laufen bekomm. Er erkennt sie nie richtig in der Systemsteuerung (Hab die Treiber von der Hauppaugepage)


----------



## Carndret (31. März 2003)

Was heißt nicht zum laufen bekommen?
Wird im Gerätemanager ein Fragezeichen angezeigt oder siehst du nur kein richtiges Bild?
Soweit ich weiß, habe ich diesen WDM Treiber (vom 12. Dez 2002) einfach installiert und danach die Software draufgetan (ich benutze MoreTV).


----------

